
Show HN: Chinese zhuyin input with devanagari - dzhshnacct
देवनागरी 注音輸入法<p>android keyboard to input traditional chinese with devanagari characters instead of zhuyin<p>screenshot
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.twitter.com&#x2F;raj29472&#x2F;status&#x2F;1020188022694821888" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;mobile.twitter.com&#x2F;raj29472&#x2F;status&#x2F;10201880226948218...</a><p>dl debug apk from 139.59.33.58&#x2F;201807201315.html
https site is self signed<p>app doesnt do frequencies yet so input is much slower than you get with current keyboards but still good for learning<p>based on <a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reymondkao&#x2F;android-zhuyin-ime" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;reymondkao&#x2F;android-zhuyin-ime</a>
======
dzhshnacct
dl site link on new line

[http://139.59.33.58/201807201315.html](http://139.59.33.58/201807201315.html)

some more info: the app codebase is 8 years old but still worked great aside
from a hardcoded path to the sqlite database folder

h/t to the original devs

all additional dev was done on an android phone with termux and ed and a vps
for builds and took about a week

